# Harry E. Wilken Jr. & Sr.



## skalenberg

I have a bottle that I can not find any information on.  It is a Harry E. Wilken Jr. & Harry E. Wilken Sr. bottle.  It is larger than any that I have found on the internet.  It does not have a screw on cap, it looks like it was a corked cap.  It is about 12" or so tall.  It has the face on the front and the wheat stocks on the side along with the buildings.  All of the markings on the bottle are much clearer than any of the smaller screw on bottles that I have found pictures of.  If anyone has any kind of information on this please let me know.

 Thank you in advance.


----------



## surfaceone

Hello Scott,

 Welcome to A-BN and thanks for showing us your Wilken.

 Does it have the "Federal Law forbids..." language? There's a previous discussion Over Here.

 "Seeking a companion blended whiskey to popularize, Schenley consulted Harry E. Wilken, chief distiller for Joseph S. Finch & Co., a Schenley subsidiary at Schenley, Pa. Distiller Wilken produced a formula for a blend of four-year-old whiskey, 16-month whiskey, and neutral spirits (alcohol and water). Last week it was launched as The Wilken Family Blended Whiskey, along with an advertising campaign designed to endear Distiller Wilken & family to the whiskey-drinking public.

 First advertisement introduced Distiller Wilken, his two sons, Harry Jr. and William, his son-in-law, Thomas McConville. Subsequent advertisements will add to the family Mr. Wilken's late, whiskeymaking father. They could bring in Mrs. Wilken, Daughters Mary and Adeline (Mrs. McConville), Grandson Billy McConviilc. The Wilken family is shown, usually in shirtsleeves, sitting on barrels in their warehouse, gazing reverently at a picture of Grandfather Wilken, fishing on a riverbank near Schenley.

 Keynote of the campaign: One time, it must have been two years ago, when we were all sitting around after supper I said to myself and the boys: "You know, boys, I sort of have a feeling that people would sure love just to get a taste of our own family's whiskey." So we set about making it. And now you've got it. And I bet it tastes as good to you as it does to us!
 Distiller Wilken was presented last week as "the man who has actually made more whiskey than any living person." At 1 he was put in one of his father's distilleries as manager. Few years later he was put out when his father sold the distillery. Thereafter Son Harry manufactured Bourbon for various companies, alcohol for the Government during the War, medicinal whiskey for Schenley during Prohibition. Stocky, round-faced, white-haired, he bustles around his plant with his hat pushed back on his head, continually begging the pardon of girl packers with whom he collides. The company baseball team knows that it is in for a stern reprimand from him if it ever loses a game. To keep fit he drinks a jigger of whiskey before every meal and at bedtime.

 Wilken Family Whiskey is made by The Wilken Family, Inc. in the Schenley plant and Schenley owns a controlling interest. But by basing his campaign on his own family, Schenley's Wilken has assured his descendants of jobs. Son Harry Jr. assists in the distilling, Son William manages the blending, while Son-in-Law Tom, an engineer, keeps the machinery in order." From Time magazine, Monday, Aug. 26, 1935.









From.


----------



## tonimparks81

skalenberg said:


> I have a bottle that I can not find any information on.  It is a Harry E. Wilken Jr. & Harry E. Wilken Sr. bottle.  It is larger than any that I have found on the internet.  It does not have a screw on cap, it looks like it was a corked cap.  It is about 12" or so tall.  It has the face on the front and the wheat stocks on the side along with the buildings.  All of the markings on the bottle are much clearer than any of the smaller screw on bottles that I have found pictures of.  If anyone has any kind of information on this please let me know.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


What would you like to know?  It belonged to my family.


----------

